# What corvids can you keep?



## That guy

If I ever get a bird I would love a bird in the corvid family.
I fell in love with them since rearing a young carrion crow for some time until it could be released. I still see him/her around and it had its first clutch of chicks last year : victory:
I understand they are intelligent birds and like parrots need constant stimulation which is why the youngest I would probably get one would be in my 20s as I'm going to college and might go to Uni and won't be able to give it the time it needs. 
I love corvids and because they are intelligent I hope I could train to come back when called (like birds of prey) and so let it fly and take it on the dog walks. 
I really like crows the most. I also know they are incredibly messy and noisy (but having frogs I'm used to noise lol)
so if you could give me suggestions please do. (ps a raven would be my dream but I heard they are illegal or something) I also know some people that have barn owls, harris hawk and goshawk so can get help with the training.


----------



## DONTLOOKATME

Read this! Raven Haven - Tarquin's Story.

You'd be best contacting this rescue or Corvid aid, the only two corvid-related rescue centres in Britain I've heard of.


----------



## That guy

So do they let people adopt their birds? like how you would adopt a dog from the RSPCA?


----------



## DONTLOOKATME

If you can prove you're capable of rearing/caring for the bird then I'd say so, but it's likely you would end up with a disabled bird that couldn't be released.
You could always open yourself up as a branch of a rescue so that you could enjoy being around these birds and help while you're at it? Provided you're willing to spend the time and whatnot.


----------



## That guy

I don't mind a disabled bird  gives it some story behind it  

I won't be able to make a rescue I don't think. I love birds I really do but the most I want is 2 love birds, a macaw (would love a Hyacinth), the corvid and then some chickens/quails.
Any more birds and I wouldn’t be able to give them the time they both need and deserve. Even if I didn’t want reptiles and amphibians I still would doubt I could or would want to look after any more birds as any more and it would be more work then fun and if I don’t have time to sit back and be able to watch the reptiles/amphibians once in a while then I have too many. And I doubt any more birds I would be able to enjoy having if that makes sense?


----------



## DONTLOOKATME

Yeah I know what you mean, I'm a huge lover of the Corvids myself but I don't think I'd ever be in a place where I could maintain a true rescue. I would however love to own a mob of rescued Ravens one day.


----------



## Ron Magpie

That guy, if you ever get a chance, read_ King Solomons Ring_ by Konrad Lorenz. He was an Austrian ethologist (animal behaviour scientist) who kept a large number of animals loose around his home, as he believed their behaviour was more natural with relative freedom. This included ravens and a whole colony of jackdaws. The book isn't just about them, but has a lot of interesting relevant information. It's also a lot of fun! :2thumb:


----------



## corvid2e1

Most species can be bought captive bred, although finding breeders for some of them can be difficult. Many that are kept as pets tend to be rescued wild birds. Ravens are not illegal, just have to be captive bred and closed rung to be bought (like any other native bird) Contacting rescue centres may be an option, Both Raven Haven and Corvid Aid do sometimes foster out birds to suitable homes. As you say they are highly intelligent and certainly trainable. Basic free flying as you would a raptor is very easily trained, though do not make the mistake of treating it as a raptor when doing this. Corvids are very different birds and will behave very differently. Raptors basically have a one track mind, especially when at good flying weight. This in some ways makes them easier to work with as they are not so easily distracted. Your well trained harris hawk will come straight back when it sees a chick on your glove, your crow is just as likely to see something far more interesting in your neighbors garden and worry about the food later! Do not think this makes them un-trainable by any means though, you just need to do it slightly differently and understand what motivates them. Most of mine are trained to fly free, along with many other things, as they are capable of learning much more than just that!

Another good book to try, Corvus, a life with birds. very good, very accurate, account of a woman who lives with a Rook, Carrion Crow and a Magpie, along with several other non corvid species.


----------



## JRB 89

I'd love a raven :flrt:


----------



## johne.ev

Anyone see the programme on bbc2 last night, with Chris Packham? If your especially interested in corvids, you'll love it.


----------



## That guy

inside an animal mind or something like that? nope but its recorded on the sky box  probably watch it tomorrow


----------



## johne.ev

Yep that's the one. Only watch it if you want to end up getting a corvid though :lol2:
Absolutely amazing just how clever animals can be. The Raven is fantastic, but so is the Jay.
Reminds me of years ago when i was a kid. My mate had a carrion crow, he'd found abandoned as a chick. I sometimes thought it had the personality of a human almost. Used to follow my mate around where ever he went. Was so clever... i swear it could understand the English language :lol2:


----------



## PPVallhunds

I'd love to have rooks, there use to be loads when we moved to where we live, them and the jackdoors. I would see them everyday bold as anything knocking washing off the line and pooping on it, not to mention being chased off my the rabbit we use to have over bread. But now I never see any in the garden and don't often see many around the area either. So sad


----------



## mikeyb

i have sort of a pet magpie my house is like upside down if that makes sense and i have a balcony off the living room and when the snakes turned there food down. I used to notice this magpie kept turning up the same day this was over winter.. and slowly slowly i was eventually ably to put like one of the day old chicks as they stand out more than mice the snakes had turned down on the railing and just sit there. and eventually it would come closer more confident each time till it landed right next to me on day and scare the pants out of me. Now he/she has bred and i can see the nest in the trees as i back onto a school but because chicks are like 25p i happily defrost an extra one once a week..... id hate to keep one indoors there poop stinks lol and there not exactly disriminate where they go but the eyes are amazing. ....... what im curious of is how do i get it to taking from the hand without standing like a statue. Its an odd setup because its like a wild pet a bit like the hedgepigs that live in my bamboo i feed


----------



## corvid2e1

mikeyb said:


> i have sort of a pet magpie my house is like upside down if that makes sense and i have a balcony off the living room and when the snakes turned there food down. I used to notice this magpie kept turning up the same day this was over winter.. and slowly slowly i was eventually ably to put like one of the day old chicks as they stand out more than mice the snakes had turned down on the railing and just sit there. and eventually it would come closer more confident each time till it landed right next to me on day and scare the pants out of me. Now he/she has bred and i can see the nest in the trees as i back onto a school but because chicks are like 25p i happily defrost an extra one once a week..... id hate to keep one indoors there poop stinks lol and there not exactly disriminate where they go but the eyes are amazing. ....... what im curious of is how do i get it to taking from the hand without standing like a statue. Its an odd setup because its like a wild pet a bit like the hedgepigs that live in my bamboo i feed


Its great that you enjoy feeding your local magpies, they unfortunately don't tend to be so popular with a lot of people, they could do with a few friends! Chicks will certainly be appreciated, especially when feeding their young. I would not recommend encouraging them to get too close or feed from your hand though. while this may be great for you, due to the attitude of other people it can be very dangerous for the birds as they may then assume it is safe to approach other people. unfortunately wild birds have a fear of people for a good reason, and are very much at risk if they loose that, especially so called "pest species" like corvids. Enjoy them, but for their sake, keep your distance.


----------



## mikeyb

i defo think there more inteligent than people give them credit for


----------



## higgy

I help out at a wild bird hospital and they have a few Corvids that live there including a 16 year old crow. There's also a couple of Magpies which actually say hello and are very friendly and will come to you and sit. very clever birds and always know when food is about.


----------



## mikeyb

yh i was feeding one a mouse the snakes didnt want yesterday


----------



## Kelfezond

higgy said:


> There's also a couple of Magpies which actually say hello and are very friendly and will come to you and sit. very clever birds and always know when food is about.


I took in a Magpie about a month ago now and every morning she wakes me up by shouting "Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello" at 7am, it's both cute and annoying!


----------



## Kelfezond

Little video of my Magpie today 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720082648086472


----------

